# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Como Fotograr os nossos Aquários - Curso online, Parte II - As fotografias

## Ricardo Pinto

Olá,

Deixo-vos a 2ª parte deste excelente curso de fotografia por Danilo Ronchi.

How to take picture of our aquarium, photography course - Part II - The Pictures




Assim que a 3ª parte -trabalhar fotos com Photoshop -  estiver disponivel, eu coloco aqui.

Vale bem a pena perder uns minutos a ler estes artigos, aprendi bastante sobre as especificidades de fotografar um aquário.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

A propósito de uma conversa que tive com o Pedro Conceição, lembrei-me de reler estes artigos do Danilo, para ver se encontrava alguma coisa sobre o modo de medição (fotómetro) da máquina:

- Avaliativa, Parcial, Ponderada e spot.

Info num tutorial de fotografia : Mini Formação SLR

"O fotómetro fornece leituras dependendo do modo de medição a que está associado, e também aqui cada marca atribuí uma designação a cada modo, assim irei utilizar designações indicativas.
Medição Avaliativa - é feita uma média entre o ponto mais luminoso e o mais escuro de TODA a imagem enquadrada;
Medição Parcial - a medição é feita relativamente a uma percentagem (aprox. 10%) em torno do centro da imagem;
Medição Ponderada - a medição é feita em toda a imagem dando relevo à leitura obtida no centro do enquadramento
Medição Spot - a medição é feita com precisão ao centro mas em determinados modelos pode ser associada a um dos pontos AF;"

O Pedro é da opinião que o melhor modo é o avaliativa.

Eu tinha na minha máquina configurado o modo ponderado, que salvo erro foi o André Silvestre (outro grande fotógrafo) que me configurou.

Visto que isto interfere bastante com a luminosidade das fotos, qual é a vossa opinião e que modo usam?

----------


## Basílio Medalha

Boas, para a foto acima, utilizaria a medição ponderada.

Para uma panoramica do aquário, a medição avaliativa.

não é estático.

----------

